# moon lighting?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

from what i know the two main ways to have moon lighting are LED and cold cathode.

so i was wondering which was easiest to install/find?
which is the most reliable?
does it really affect the fish with or without it?

and any sites on its affects and how to install it?

thanks


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2006)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6887


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

More ways then that, easiest IMO would be using neon lighting for cars. takes 5 mins to make. 

Just slice the wires from the power supply, install and wire a AC/DC adapter into place, plug in and there you go. I prefer to use StreetGlow Neo-Blue's tubes for moonlighting.


----------

